# grimsby trawlers



## jo4lez

hi,
does anybody know what office or who owned grimsby trawlers statham,bradman,yardley help please.
regards jo4lez


----------



## Steve Farrow

All of these trawlers were owned by the Crampin family....the Crampin Steam Fishing Company, whose offices were on Fish Dock Road, Grimsby. All were named after cricketers and had seven letters in their name.

Steve


----------



## Gavin Gait

They were built for the Crampin Steam Fishing Co Ltd of Grimsby jo4lez


----------



## nicolina

Not all of the trawlers where built for Crampin S F Co
What about the Bunch S F Co and Perhelion S F Co
Was the Malmata S F Co not one of Crampins Co


----------



## billblow

Bunch Steam Fishing Co Ltd and Perihelion Steam Fishing Co Ltd were subsidiaries of Crampins Steam Fishing Co Ltd.
The Malmata I am a little unclear about.There are on this forum a couple of years back post by member Raymax who says his grandfather George Francis Dixon was owner skipper of GY 199 Malmata from new and I know at some time owner of GY 214 Campina. Malmata Steam Fishing Co I'm sure was closely tied to Crampins as they managed it and eventually became registered owners of the vessel around 1939/40 after a vessel name change to Gregory in 1936 when she was still with the Malmata Steam Fishing Co.
I wonder if Raymax is about still to comment further?


----------



## Steve Farrow

*Malmata*

Wesney Crampin's father, William formed the Malmata St Fg Co., as a subsidiary of the Crampin St Fg Co, probably for tax purposes. There no records that show George Dixon as owner or part owner of the trawler Malmata as far as I am aware. The Campina was mortgaged to skipper Dixon through the Crampin family and he was recorded as being the owner.
The thumbnail shows the Crampin family with Skiper Dixon stood on the right.

Steve


----------



## billblow

*Malmata S F Co Ltd*

Hi Steve
Nice to see you back was worried at your long absence but Dave put me in the picture. Talking of pictures the one with the group is the one Raymax posted some while back saying far right George Francis Dixon owner/skipper of Malmata either his grand or greatgrandfather can't remember which. My understanding about Malmata S F Co was has you say but his claim just clouded the issue for me a little. At best I thought some joint venture.
Bill


----------



## GY Mariner

My Grandad - Sid Bensley was a mate and skipper (I think) on the Bradman I have a photo of him in the wheelhouse - from 1956.

How do i post photos ?? - new to site


----------



## GY Mariner

My Granddad and the Bradman 1956


----------



## Cybermum

Ho how do see photos? It says permission denied. I am a direct descendant of the crampins who were my great grandfather and uncles. It would be wonderful! I am a member


----------



## cueball44

Cybermum said:


> Ho how do see photos? It says permission denied. I am a direct descendant of the crampins who were my great grandfather and uncles. It would be wonderful! I am a member


 Click on this link. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/profil...editusergroups


----------



## Cybermum

It says file not found!!


----------



## cueball44

Cybermum said:


> It says file not found!!


 Go to Fishing Vessels in the GALLERY. Then click on the word "details". Then follow the directions to join. (Thumb)


----------



## bcrampin

*Grimsby trawlers*



jo4lez said:


> hi,
> does anybody know what office or who owned grimsby trawlers statham,bradman,yardley help please.
> Regards jo4lez


yes, the crampin steam fishing company, which was started by my grandfather. I have just published a book on the history of the coimpany, which ius available from the grimsby fishing heritage centre. Regards, bill crampin


----------



## bcrampin

*Trawler ownership*



jo4lez said:


> hi,
> does anybody know what office or who owned grimsby trawlers statham,bradman,yardley help please.
> regards jo4lez


Yes, the Crampin Steam Fishing Company.
Regards - Bill Crampin


----------



## Skillsbus

My Grandmothers brother served on the William Wesney after it was requisitioned by the Royal Navy. Unfortunately it was sunk by a mine on 7th November 1940. I'm wondering if there are any photos of the vessel before it was requisitioned in 1939.


----------

